# Bluegill weedless surface lure?



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

As the title suggests, I'm wondering if anyone knows of a weedless surface lure for bluegill? Problem is, I have only spinning reels, so fly fishing baits don't help me. It'd be useful when the bluegill are in a weedbed, where my typical panfish lures like small crankbaits, jigs, and roostertails don't work. I figure the weedless part might be especially tough to find since with their small mouths, I don't know how you'd hide the hook in the lure to make it weedless but still be able to catch the bluegill. At the least, I'd like any suggestions on just a surface lure for bluegill that would work on an UL spinning setup.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Foam water spiders. One of the best surface baits ever for me. Any color, as long as the legs jiggle.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc hit the nail on the head... Nick was hammering the big gills at Portage earlier in the week with them. Black body w/ green legs was hot.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

When I lived in Oregon many people used fly fishing flies on a spinning rod. They would use a bobber to chuck it out where they wanted.


----------

